# Questions on NSW Current Rules on PFDs



## jace89 (Apr 21, 2012)

Hey fellas, 
Im super new to the kayak fishing scene, iv got some quick Questions.
Ive been having a look around on here, and the maritime website.

If someone can clarify my understand that would be super.

I will be paddling and fishing within bay areas and lakes, moving forward to edge around bay areas into ocean areas. 
I will be exceeding 100m from land at time to cross water zones. Most likely will be solo 50% of the time.

Do i need a Class 1 or 2 PFD? Iv read people have one or the other and other reports were not current.
Cheers.

Also any recommendations on PFDs that are useful. Meaning pockets and things.

Thanks!


----------



## Brez (Mar 2, 2012)

jace89 said:


> I will be exceeding 100m from land at time to cross water zones.
> 
> Thanks!


.

Just on that point the wording has been updated ( in NSW ) , so that pfd's must be worn when where further than 100m from a safe landing point , no longer when more than 100m from land ;-) another law that has been changed in recent times is that pfd's must be worn at all times in alpine waters . While I don't have the exact laws at hand they should be on the relative states maritime site . Hope this helps , cheers


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

My advice is: Forget the laws.

_*You need to be afloat* if you are in trouble_, whether inland waterways or offshore. Invest in a high float PFD 2 that has lots of pockets for safety gear etc. Tether everything.

my 2 cents

Trevor


----------



## Artie (Dec 19, 2011)

I use a type 2 and in its pockets are stuff I need everytime I fish (braid scissors, glasses etc), therefore I have it one everytime im in the yak.... not a bad habit to get into.....


----------



## GetSharkd (Feb 1, 2012)

kayakone said:


> You need to be afloat if you are in trouble, whether inland waterways or offshore


Couldn't agree more, worst case senario, go in fully clothed with no PFD even within 100m from shore, wind, tide and current working against you whilst trying to get back to your yak and it wouldn't take long to become fatigued .
Ever tried swimming distance or treading water for some time *fully clothed *. It aint easy ! Add a bit of cold water :shock:

Anyway just incase your looking for a PFD, bought 2 Stohl_fisherman's from this site in the states at a great price , delivered super quick http://www.kayakproshop.com/Stohl_fisherman.html, . 
Comfy and suit the purpose for yak fishing


----------



## jace89 (Apr 21, 2012)

GetSharkd- How long was the postage on it? My yak arrives next week so I can wait about two weeks most without one.


----------



## GetSharkd (Feb 1, 2012)

jace89 said:


> How long was the postage on it?


 From memory, they were delivered within 7-8 days of order. I was supprised at how quick we received them


----------



## CanuckChubbs (May 2, 2010)

I use a Ultra PFD type 2, got it from the link below. It does not state where you are form, this store is in Beverly Hills and you can pick up. I recommend driving there, he had plenty of other options, prices were cheaper than other stores, and I was able to try them on and the price is the same as ebay. I know numerous members that wear this PFD and love it.

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Ultra-Trek-B ... 43aef0bcc9

If price is an issue, just grab one off ebay, local store...just have one.


----------

